# DDAoN - New Design Team Member



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Everyone give a big shout out to our newest design team member:

*DDAoN*

Congrats on the Promotion!


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you Laxer, for both your confidence in my knowledge and the warm welcome to the TSF team.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice going mate.

Welcome to the TSF staff


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats

BG


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you, everyone. I look forward to being able to help others as best I can, and to work with all of you. ^^

Just one question, where can I get one of those nifty signature banners for the Design Team?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

DDAoN said:


> Thank you, everyone. I look forward to being able to help others as best I can, and to work with all of you. ^^
> 
> Just one question, where can I get one of those nifty signature banners for the Design Team?


Make it 

or you can just steal them 

Here is mine:

```
[img]http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b338/idks/Untitled-1-33.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations DDAoN!


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you, reventon.

To you as well, Laxer, but I went ahead a made a quick one. I suspect I'll sit down sometime and redo it with a tutorial or ten in front of me. ^^'


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations on the promotion


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to the staff


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

DDAoN said:


> Thank you, reventon.
> 
> To you as well, Laxer, but I went ahead a made a quick one. I suspect I'll sit down sometime and redo it with a tutorial or ten in front of me. ^^'


That's a _quick_ one? Can't imagine what the redo will look like!

Welcome to TSF!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Midnight Tech said:


> That's a _quick_ one? Can't imagine what the redo will look like!
> 
> Welcome to TSF!


Never underestimate an artist.

Congratulations.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to the teams and congratulations on the promotion


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

@Midnight Tech - lol, Yeah, it's a quick one. I actually cheated and used one of my older backgrounds and cut the bar out for this. Not to mention that the text doesn't blend all that well with the background. ^^'

@-WOLF- - Thank you for the comment, but I'm actually horrible when it comes to graphics. Photoshop is not my friend unless I have tutorials right in my face. ^^'

@Everyone - I think I might have more replies in this thread than all the others I've been in, so I think I should just shut-up and let it stand that I'm welcomed.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to TSF, *DDAoN*!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

welcome to the Design Team :grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad you're aboard. Already liked your posts.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Great to have a fellow "jarhead" aboard. I got my first taste of computers while stationed at Quantico in 1962. We had a mainframe, card sorter and what I would call an accounting machine with the programs on big heavy boards.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

lol, I remember them. In fact, my unit still uses the tape drives you would've used then. XD

@Everyone - Thank you again for the warm welcome.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations DDAoN and Welcome.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome, DDAoN to the TSF team!!!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome to the team! Don't worry about using tutorials/references while working, believe me I'd be lost without mine as well ( though they aren't Photo-shop related  ).


----------

